# Nulytely



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Anyone tired Nulytely? I have to take this for my camera endoscopy. I will start at 4PM. Wondering what it takes like? When will it be over? Leah


----------



## corin (Oct 9, 2004)

I thought you said you were having this test on March 3rd ?Didn't your doctor tell you what to expect when you took Nulytely, or didn't you ask any questions?


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

My test is on March 3rd. I never took Nulytely before


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What is Nulytely?


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nulytely is stuff you have to drink to empty the stomach like for the colonsocopy. Hope this helps. Leah


----------



## corin (Oct 9, 2004)

As you've had a colonoscopy before Leah, I would imagine you've a good understanding of what bowel cleansing procedures are about


----------

